
Secure Mail for Devs - DaGardner
https://developermail.io/
======
alistairjcbrown
Looks interesting, but without more details on what you can configure or how
much it will cost, it's hard to get excited.

~~~
ins0
yes agree. a little bit more information would be nice

------
TheHippo
I find it really annoying if you have to watch a 1:20 minute video just to get
a rough idea how their service works.

~~~
0x0
The entire video is simply a terminal session, not even doing any curses-like.
Why not just paste the terminal session output in a <pre> block? Would have
saved me 1:15.

Also, bug report: If you seek to very close to the end, the timer shows 1:21
and keeps counting with nothing happening on the screen... I was wondering why
he didn't hit enter after typing "ls matte" and let the timer run to 2
minutes...

------
gortok
It says secure, but I see no mention of encryption or legal protections that
would make it so. If you're going to use the word 'secure', it has to mean
more than "hosted in a country that is known to bow to the USA."

~~~
sashk
Their FAQ mentions luks. I guess, their storage is encrypted.

~~~
andor
But how is it decrypted after booting? Is the service down until they login
and mount the drives manually?

------
mattes
Hey, Chris & Matt here. We are the guys behind developermail.io and we really
appreciate all your comments and feedback! We are in a private beta phase at
the moment and will be sending invitation keys to more people very soon.

There were a lot of questions regarding security and privacy, so we preponed
the release of the updated website. Please check it out and let us know what
you think: developermail.io

You can reach out to us at support@developermail.io also.

Have a great week and thanks for your support! Chris & Matt

~~~
mattes
We want to build an awesome product! Can you help us by taking the following
survey: [http://goo.gl/forms/KHp5BimFs6](http://goo.gl/forms/KHp5BimFs6)
(takes ~3 minutes)

------
insertnickname
>Our __bare-metal__ servers are located in Germany.

I've seen this term used a lot recently to describe dedicated servers, even
Leaseweb does it now. Someone please tell me why.

~~~
rsync
They're saying that as opposed to virtual servers or server instances, they
have actual physical servers.

------
javajosh
"Hosted in Germany" is a good selling point, and that is incredibly sad to me.
America has _lost so much_ in just 15 years.

~~~
okatsu
Is it a selling point with much substance, though? Genuinely curious. Seems to
me that if the American government wanted your data for some reason, obtaining
it from Germany wouldn't be so hard.

~~~
javajosh
I am not an expert on these matters, but I would imagine that the process for
legally obtaining data from foreign countries is both more difficult and more
public (a National Security Letter would have no teeth in Germany).
Additionally, Germany has a better reputation (perhaps unearned?) for privacy
rights, especially as the greatest pillar of the liberal EU, and because when
the NSA bugged Merkel's cell phone they soured the intelligence relationship
considerably.

~~~
junto
I live in Germany. It appears to me that the outrage from the government was
largely theatre for the public, than serious. There is an election coming up.

------
cache87
Postfix when installed has pretty good defaults and works safely pretty much
out of the box. Are people actually looking for third-parties like
developermail when it's really not that hard?

~~~
hibbelig
What about spam? What about antivirus? What about mail filtering rules?

~~~
aroch
Something like Sovereign[1] is your friend then

[1] [https://github.com/al3x/sovereign](https://github.com/al3x/sovereign)

------
adamrt
While I agree with other posters that there could be a bit more information, I
think the git based config is a pretty interesting approach.

Nice work guy, look forward to seeing it a bit more fleshed out.

------
BillFranklin
I'd like some more info on the security side.

